# Cits ... >  mikrenes programmeeshana

## inets

Vai kaads nezin, kur vareetu paarprogrammeet mikreni PALCE16V8H-15
ir otra ar veseliem datiem.
mailto:inets@fotolukss.lv

----------


## Vla

Varu palidzet! Ir pieeja pie LabTool-48XP Intelligent Universal Programmer, kas programme gandrīz visu! 
Programmējamo mikrenu saraksts: 

http://www.aec.com.tw/products/lt48xp_devi...ol-48XP_ALL.pdf

raksti: mailto:vlad@cc.lv .

----------


## CAHbTEXHuK

a kto nibudj mozhet odolzhitj na vremja programmer dlja PIC?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Bukvaljno na paru dnej, mogu zalog ostavitj

----------


## Vinchi

> a kto nibudj mozhet odolzhitj na vremja programmer dlja PIC?   Bukvaljno na paru dnej, mogu zalog ostavitj


  Kādus pikus tev vajag programēt. Ja tos kuri beidzas ar burtu A tad nevaru palīdzēt. (PIC16F877A?)

----------


## Mikrokontrolers

Labdien! Domāju kaut kad drīzumā pievērsties mikrokontroleru programmēšanai, tādēļ vēlos uzzināt, kādu programmatoru būtu labāk izvēlēties, lai ar to būtu iespējams programmēt dažādus PIC.
Domāju, ka šāds varētu derēt. http://www.olimex.com/dev/pic-pg2c.html
Arī softs ir bezmaksas: http://www.ic-prog.com/index1.htm

----------


## malacis

Eh, "kapeiku pisēji" tādi.
Nopērc ICD2 no paša microchipa un varēsi gan programmēt, gan primitīvi debugēt daudzus PICus.

Iekš Tevalo:
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?page=!73-344-51

Iekš DigiKey:
http://www.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch ... 21&Site=US

----------


## Mikrokontrolers

> Eh, "kapeiku pisēji" tādi.


 Domā, ka man nav kur likt 200Ls? Nu pagaidām es vēl tik nopietni ar to lietu nedomāju noņemties, tāpēc gribētu kaut ko vienkāršāku. Un to MPLAB man skjiet tāpat var izmantot. Cik noprotu, tad tur iekšā ir kaut kāds PIC simulators vai vēl kaut kas tamlīdzīgs..

----------


## zzz

> lai ar to būtu iespējams programmēt dažādus PIC.


 
Nuuuu, muusdienaas taa kaa patiikamaak tomeer buutu saakt ar Atmeliem nevis PICiem.

- elegantaaka arhitektuura, mazaak seksa/kaaju lauzshanas programmeejot

- aatraaki

- mazliet leetaaki

----------


## Mikrokontrolers

Man kaut kā tas PIC nosaukums vairāk patīk  :: 
Bet varbūt jau varētu sākt ar AVR..
Kas tieši tur vienkāršāks programmējot? Kā ar shēmām, lai uzbūvētu programmatoru?
Nezinu, biju jau gatavs jau lauzt galvu ar asambleru PICus programmējot... :/

----------


## Mikrokontrolers

Atradu vēl vienu programmatoru http://www.se-ed.net/mpu51/propic/propic2.htm
Neredzu jēgu pagaidām izgāst baigo piķi, tādēl skatos kaut ko low cost.. Bet tajā pašā laikā negribu uztaisīt veselu kaudzi crap..

----------


## Epis

Es arī iesaku sāc ar ARMEL 8bitu RISC proci ATmega serijas vai ATTiny arhitektūra ir patiešām dadzu labāka nekā PICiem jo ir 32 darba reģistri, bet PIC tikai 1reģistrs kas vius laiku jāpārlādē no RAM atmiņas bet atmelim vienreiz ieliec vērtību unt ad ar viņu strādā nekāda chakara un mazāks kods. 
un programmātoru atmelim vari pats uzlodēt (tāpat kā pICam0 vai arī nopirkt debugerri tajā pašā olimex.com ir lēts JTAG debugeris. 
vai pašlodētais ISP programmātors kas ies ar Ponyprog softu.

----------

